#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Συντελεστής κλίμακας σε ΤΜ3

## arischris

γεια σας καταρχήν:
είναι δυνατόν σε σχέδιο πόλης που έγινε(2007) στο σύστημα ΤΜ3 να μην χρειάζεται να μπει συντελεστής κλίμακας?
αυτά που βρήκα σε βιβλία λένε όχι δεν ειναι δυνατόν, αλλά παλιοί  συνάδελφοι 
(και πολύ πιο έμπειροι απο μένα) λένε ναι δεν χρειάζεται  συντελεστής
αλλά ότι μετράμε το παίρνουμε ατόφιο.
 Η ποσότητα δεν ειναι αμελητέα, καθώς στην περιοχή μου (με συντεταγμένες περίπου x=206110 και y=632310) το courd_gr
μου δίνει κ=0,9999 , δηλαδή στο χιλιόμετρο μου δίνει 10 cm διαφορά, και οι γείτονες είναι στα .........μαχαίρια.
ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος

Χρειαζεται ο συντελεστης κλιμακας και στην ΤΜ3 ειναι παντου 0,9999

----------


## salkwsu03

K=0.012311*(X-0.2)^2+0.9999, X σε Mm

----------

